
Robocalls & spam texts silently deliver fake news at scale but are hard to study - spenvo
https://spencerdailey.com/2019/01/03/robocalls-and-spam-texts-deliver-fake-news-silently-at-scale-but-are-impossible-to-study/
======
tonyquart
I've had enough of these robocalls. I never answer calls anymore now. 90% of
incoming calls are coming from telemarketers and scammers using those
robocalls. I have just read an article at
[https://www.whycall.me/news/consumer-wins-
massive-229500-rob...](https://www.whycall.me/news/consumer-wins-
massive-229500-robocall-lawsuit-against-time-warner-cable/) about how we can
deal with such robocalls. However, it only works if the caller is a legit
business. Hope this help.

